# Looking to hire snow plow drivers asap in Michigan!



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Snow Plow Drivers Needed:

Pay 18.00 per hour - Weekly pay

Must have appropriate winter clothing: gloves, coat, boots hats, scarves etc.

Applications are now being taken online at our business website: www.abrahamslandscape.com.

Must be a minimum 21 years of age with a valid drivers license, medical dot card and clean driving record. Qualified canididate will be able to respond to immediate snow removal needs within 1/2 hour. Must be available to work a variable shift that will include early morning and late night hours based on weather conditions. Also drivers will be driving company trucks to perform snow and salting services.

You must have worked for a company. Other wise you won't be called. So if you don't have experience please don't waste our time and yours!!!!!!!!!

Also we are looking to hire no later then December 31 , 2009!


----------

